# post a cool pic



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that shit it funny!!!


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

:letsdrink Ha ha!!


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

you guys are assholes!, i just spilt coke all over my computer desk because i was laughing so hard!:letsdrink


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

o.k,I see y'all know I have a keen dislike for Obomba.Lets try to get this back to cool fishing pics.Although,I have laughed very hard.:bowdown


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

OK I'll post a fishing pic


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

My son's first offshore 'catch'.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

little black tip


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

My Favorite:








.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Rockbottom (Dec 1, 2007)

Taken lsat weekend @ yellow gravel.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, those pictures featuring Obama aren't incredibly racist or anything now, are they?


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Rockbottom (10/2/2008)*Taken lsat weekend @ yellow gravel.


Spotted dolphins this far north? That's pretty darn cool....

Mantis shrimp through a dissecting scope:










Red Hind, taken at Dauphin Island Estuarium:










Dale's birthday sunset last year:


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Karon, doyou still have the "green flash" pics? Those would be appropriate!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Flippper off Destin Ol'Tme'y Photo














My Daughters first deer hunt.














Crabs on the new fish cleaning station


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

> *d45miller (10/2/2008)*Karon, doyou still have the "green flash" pics? Those would be appropriate!


Glad you liked those! I have to find them- I have pictures scattered everywhere....:banghead


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Elberta post office


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

Me and my daughter playing in the water in Orange Beach. Thanksgiving 06


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

One I edited...


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Bombs away!!!










First trigger "what kind of fish is this dad"?










Korean war monument. Close inspection shows Robert and myself in the reflection.










My two boys on the pier earlier this summer.










Caught up in the ladyfish










And one of my favorites. Notice the slogan on this PGR's windshield.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Shark pic I took last year.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Orange Beach just east of the pass










Kayak Mac










Kings Last Run


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

couple weeks ago...not a bad day for being on the surface...too bad not on scuba










halloweens coming up...sort of appropriate but not fishing


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

One of my buddies taking a hard turn on a tube (he swore we couldn't knock him off, and we did- twice- LOL)...










The business end of a pearly razorfish.....










Sunrise coming out of the no-wake zone past the Baars bridge.....










At the Dauphin Island Estuarium.....










This one's for you, floridays......










And I found the green flash!!










This was a cool idea for a thread! I'm enjoying seeing everyone's pix.....:clap


----------



## Joe Fink (Sep 28, 2007)

My son dreaming...










Sunrise on NAS looking at Fort Pickens.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

beware of the little puppy


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

West bay redfish.


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

My Lab "Hunter" at 8 months.He is 2 years old now.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Johnson's Beach Opossum tracks. The next was taken in '06 30 miles out Aug 9. the fuzz in the lower right is where I covered the datestamp.



















This is a pic of the sky............reflecting on the water. Smoothest I ever saw it.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Baitcaster (10/3/2008)*


Damn, it must have sucked to be him!!!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

And I found the green flash!!










Where was the "green flash" taken from?


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (10/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Baitcaster (10/3/2008)*
> ...






that picture is awesome.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here are a few sunrises/sunsets and a kickass Florida satty view....


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Brandy (10/4/2008)*


:doh that aint even right


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

is that clay-doh???


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

A glassy bay a full moon and a rod in the holder!!!!










My youngest son










Double hookup on the bull reds










A few fish


----------



## captainscove (Oct 9, 2007)

Small minded posts from inept pinheads.......

Is this what the Pensacola Fishing Forum stands for?

Seems like there are plenty of people on here who believe in smoking dope/racism/drinking & hating law enforcement......

The sponsers must be proud.............

Someone needs to step up & take this site over and bing it back to the reason it started.........

Fishing and fishing reports.........................

It used to be fun and informative,now it's full of juvenile posters who in no way represent the majority of the Gulf Coast Residents...........

:banghead


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *captainscove (10/4/2008)*Small minded posts from inept pinheads.......
> 
> Is this what the Pensacola Fishing Forum stands for?
> 
> ...


nice derail!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (10/4/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *captainscove (10/4/2008)*Small minded posts from inept pinheads.......
> ...


This is going to be a good one.opcornopcorn


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

this might be a 3 bagger opcornopcornopcorn


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *captainscove (10/4/2008)*Small minded posts from inept pinheads.......
> 
> Is this what the Pensacola Fishing Forum stands for?
> 
> ...


Thank you for de-railing my thread....


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

OK .... Here's my cool pic. A friend of mine has developed a new harpoon gun for the harvest of whales in the Northern Circle which incorporates percussion grenades. Here is a pic from a hunt:


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

> *captainscove (10/4/2008)*Small minded posts from inept pinheads.......
> 
> Is this what the Pensacola Fishing Forum stands for?
> 
> ...


and your derail and ignorant post is the fine example of the majority of this forum and the Gulf Coast????:moon i guess we have a lot to look up to:reallycrying:hoppingmad

if you DIDNT happen to notice, this post has been MAJORITY fishing pics!:bowdown i know what ya need, GO GET YOUR ROD WET!!!oke


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

nice 18" flattie (first one I ever gigged and this summer)


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *captainscove (10/4/2008)*Small minded posts from inept pinheads.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




First and foremost, the Pensacola Fishing Forum is not sponsored by anyone. It's a free site that is mainly controlled by the members. No sponsors have a say so because there are not any on here! If their was sponsors, I'd be working my butt off trying to make them all happy. I'm not going to do that! Making this a "business" would take the fun out of it!



I, as the administrator of the site, do not need to "bing" it back to the reason it started. That idea has never left the site. I allow members to post their opinions and have their "freedom of speech" on here. Are their several post that are non outdoors related? Sure there are. Most are still good and information posts and are left on the site. On occasion, some are not and turn bad and I think you will see that those get removed. This post started out bad but seems to have gotten back on track. I'm sure you will agree since most of the recent replies have been photos of fish.



The members do step up and put it back on track. If it's a post that is way out of line, you can rest assured that it will be removed.



Growing pains... We have them every day... We find ways to forgive and forget though and continue on as a family of members who seem to have a great bond for each other. Those who do not feel this bond at first usually end up realizing that it's strong and true and either join the family here or leave it. It takes some getting use to. There are over 5000 registered members on this forum. I'd say that less than 200 of them are members of the "family" bond but that number grows every day. This site has done more for the fishing and hunting community in our area than I ever imagined it would.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *captainscove (10/4/2008)*Small minded posts from inept pinheads.......
> 
> Is this what the Pensacola Fishing Forum stands for?
> 
> ...






Its all fun and games till someone acts like a "DOUCHE BAG" :nonono:looser


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good explanation chris. thanks


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## floridafisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Is it April yet???


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

My avatar.


----------



## TBonds (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, amazing the amount of ignorance on this site. It's small minded people with archaic attitudes that keep this country going down the shitter. Honestly it's sad that some people still try to use racial bigotry as a way to demean others. I can only hope that if the time comes for me to serve my country again, when the shit hits the fan your in front of me so I can shoot you first.


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Even though its not related to fishing its still a cool pic.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

This was taken directly above the CERN Laboratory after the Atom Smasher experiments


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *TBonds (10/6/2008)*Wow, amazing the amount of ignorance on this site. It's small minded people with archaic attitudes that keep this country going down the shitter. Honestly it's sad that some people still try to use racial bigotry as a way to demean others. I can only hope that if the time comes for me to serve my country again, when the shit hits the fan your in front of me so I can shoot you first.


wow...how about posting a cool pic?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

What is 'cool' about the following pictures is that I was the lucky one who took them. My group builds the Vertical Stabilizers for the Air Forces' newest aircraft...the F-22 Raptor. Also, the 186th Refueling wing is located here in my hometown (Meridian, MS). I was privileged to be invited on a refuelingmission to refuel a flight of F-22 and F-15 aircraft based out of Florida at Tyndall Air Force Base. We fly down to Florida and actually flew around in circles at 26,000 ft while each aircraft took turns "fillin up". What a rush!!!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Wife's first deer.










Bama blizzard



















640 lb Mako


















425 lb blue marlin Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic 2007


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

future mobile rig diver!!!!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

caught these of the PFP


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *VS200B (10/4/2008)*is that clay-doh???


Yep


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

The Whale Shark was taken off of a oil exploration rig in the Persian Gulf


----------



## Hydrasport (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

San Deago Ca.


----------



## WayneO (Oct 1, 2007)

My son Ross, King Mackeral fishing in Pensacola pass, early one morning.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I cant believe Brandy went and posted that compromising picture!:doh I thought it was destroyed. :moon

Heres some good ones....

What every woman secretly fantasizes about.....TWO guys cooking, blackened snapper, and lobster..










My poor chiuaua being forced to play dress up by Coochie...



















My daughter and Brandy's daughterdrivin the boat on a perfect day!










sawed off 12 gauge with 3 " magnum shell goin BOOM


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

shortbilled spearfish


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

here's another.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

found this on the web


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Statia, West Indies










Her first Red, Mobile Bay










Yep thats what happened to me. Raised on a shrimpboat.










Public relations in Iraq










My shadow over the Tigris.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Just some Red Snapper but near Dark.










Nothing like meeting a Dolphin in person, God I love Pensacola










Cape Coral, 1st snook










Zack with big Snapper










Zack gets a chance to drive the boat for the first time at a nice speed instead of just trolling.










Zack with the biggest fish of the day, boy I heard about it all night,lol he had a blast.


----------



## willie joe (Oct 4, 2007)

40lb Dolphin Caught on a spinning reel on TEAM OUTCAST...thanks TOM










62lb cobia(thanksTOM)and my mother










Farm behind the old camphouse










my first bow kill using a bow Capt. Myle Colley gave me (thanks MILO)










bayou chico sunset(one hand while driving to outcast)










SHAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRK










AHHHHHHHH


----------



## florida_girl23 (Jan 16, 2008)

> *one big one (10/7/2008)*here's another.




stiltsville?


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

I took these two pics in my shop a short time ago. I emailed these to my small group of contacts. 

It has blown my mind at how many people have called me that got these back a month later or found them on other forums & emails from around the country. It's amazing how fast e-mail spreads.

Looking back, I should have included my business name & number. I lost the advertisement!!!!!!!!


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Well... funny this topic is on top this am, I just took these a few minutes ago out of my hotel window... thought they were kinna cool.... maybe ya just have to see it in person; but hope you enjoy. I am not sure of the "proper name" for the body of water, but it's looking east from The Isle, at the foot of the bridge that brings you from Biloxi back to Ocean springs, guess it's part of the ICW since I see huge ships strolling by. 




























HAVE A GREAT DAY!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Who says you cannot catch fish from a sailboat?









165 # Striped Marlin off the Baja, 1983










Yellow Fin Tuna, Sea of Cortez, 1989 Good eating!










Small striper, caught from a skiff about 100 yards off the beach in front of my house at Spa Buena Vista, Baja, 1989

:mmmbeer

Tom


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## stcold4506 (Oct 15, 2008)

I do believe you took those from the Isle of Capri, am I right ?, yeah I gamble too much


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

Canada 08


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think I have posted these before a long time ago. The Bluish one is from Fort Walton Beach looking towards Shailmar. The green dock ones are looking from the same place in Fort Walton on a different night looking toward OkaloosaIsland. The Grayish ones are on Okaloosa Island looking toward Fort Walton Beach.























































Jeff


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

Those are some really great pictures.Here is a few fish I have caught with friends and my 32inch trout.But the really funny ones of OBama (NOBAMA)Are the best .


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's one for Brandy:


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

And here's a Jake Delhomme shot for all the Carolina Panthers fans:


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

My five year old son with his first traditional longbow.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

At The Tail of the Dragon


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Xanadu (10/19/2008)*Here's one for Brandy:


Thanks:banghead


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

LOTS OF BULL REDFISH.


----------



## WINDY (Jan 10, 2008)

> *Xanadu (10/19/2008)*Here's one for Brandy:


 naw ,Brandy is much hotter and my undies look nothing like that.:shedevil , intresting choice of pictures you look at.


----------

